# Domain Name Registration Question



## STINEHART (Jan 1, 2004)

Hello. I want a certain domain name. Its a very high dollar domain that came up as available on a search yesterday.... some sites show it as available.. some dont.. None will let me buy it.. it will change to taken ..exc at checkout.
I WANT THIS BAD.. any Ideas.?? 

It's status is REDEMPTIONPERIOD
Created 9/23/1998
Expires 9/22/2005
Updated 11/02/2005
Checked on 11/14/2005
Whois server whois.directnic.com
Registrar INTERCOSMOS MEDIA GROUP, INC D/B/A DIRECTNIC.COM
////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
whois shows
[whois.directnic.com]
Registration and WHOIS Service Provided By: directNIC.com

Intercosmos Media Group, Inc. provides the data in the directNIC.com
Registrar WHOIS database for informational purposes only. The information
may only be used to assist in obtaining information about a domain name's
registration record.

directNIC makes this information available "as is," and does not guarantee
its accuracy.

No match for "*****.com".

By submitting a WHOIS query, you agree you will use this data only for
lawful purposes. You also agree that, under no circumstances, will you use
this data to: a) allow, enable, or otherwise support the transmission by
email, telephone, or facsimile of mass, unsolicited, commercial advertising
or solicitations to entities other than the data recipient's own existing
customers; or to (b) enable high volume, automated, electronic processes
that send queries or data to the systems of any Registry Operator or
ICANN-Accredited registrar.

The compilation, repackaging, dissemination, or other use of this WHOIS
data is expressly prohibited without the prior written consent of
directNIC.com.

directNIC.com reserves the right to terminate your access to its WHOIS
database in its sole discretion, including without limitation, for
excessive querying of the database or for failure to otherwise abide by
this policy.

directNIC reserves the right to modify these terms at any time.

NOTE: THE WHOIS DATABASE IS A CONTACT DATABASE ONLY. 
LACK OF A DOMAIN RECORD DOES NOT SIGNIFY DOMAIN AVAILABILITY.
///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////

INTERNIC SHOWS

Whois Server Version 1.3

Domain names in the .com and .net domains can now be registered
with many different competing registrars. Go to http://www.internic.net
for detailed information.

Domain Name: *****.COM
Registrar: INTERCOSMOS MEDIA GROUP, INC. D/B/A DIRECTNIC.COM
Whois Server: whois.directnic.com
Referral URL: http://www.directnic.com
Name Server: NS0.DIRECTNIC.COM
Name Server: NS1.DIRECTNIC.COM
Status: REDEMPTIONPERIOD
Updated Date: 02-nov-2005
Creation Date: 23-sep-1998
Expiration Date: 22-sep-2005


>>> Last update of whois database: Mon, 14 Nov 2005 15:25:25 EST <<<

NOTICE: The expiration date displayed in this record is the date the
registrar's sponsorship of the domain name registration in the registry is
currently set to expire. This date does not necessarily reflect the expiration
date of the domain name registrant's agreement with the sponsoring
registrar. Users may consult the sponsoring registrar's Whois database to
view the registrar's reported date of expiration for this registration.

TERMS OF USE: You are not authorized to access or query our Whois
database through the use of electronic processes that are high-volume and
automated except as reasonably necessary to register domain names or
modify existing registrations; the Data in VeriSign Global Registry
Services' ("VeriSign") Whois database is provided by VeriSign for
information purposes only, and to assist persons in obtaining information
about or related to a domain name registration record. VeriSign does not
guarantee its accuracy. By submitting a Whois query, you agree to abide
by the following terms of use: You agree that you may use this Data only
for lawful purposes and that under no circumstances will you use this Data
to: (1) allow, enable, or otherwise support the transmission of mass
unsolicited, commercial advertising or solicitations via e-mail, telephone,
or facsimile; or (2) enable high volume, automated, electronic processes
that apply to VeriSign (or its computer systems). The compilation,
repackaging, dissemination or other use of this Data is expressly
prohibited without the prior written consent of VeriSign. You agree not to
use electronic processes that are automated and high-volume to access or
query the Whois database except as reasonably necessary to register
domain names or modify existing registrations. VeriSign reserves the right
to restrict your access to the Whois database in its sole discretion to ensure
operational stability. VeriSign may restrict or terminate your access to the
Whois database for failure to abide by these terms of use. VeriSign
reserves the right to modify these terms at any time.

The Registry database contains ONLY .COM, .NET, .EDU domains and
Registrars.


----------



## v-six (Sep 12, 2004)

Brute force?


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

This line right here tells you why you can't buy it yet: 



> Status: REDEMPTIONPERIOD


While the domain is in the redemption period, only the current owner is allowed to renew it. Generally, this only lasts 30 days to the best of my knowledge. No one else will be allowed to take the domain name during this time. Once the redemption period ends, you'll be able to buy it. Most domian registrars will allow you to add yourself to a waiting list. The first person on that list will get first dibs on buying that domain as soon as it's available. If they decline, it'll go down the list. You might want to look into this.


----------

